# sponge filter for axolotl?



## fish4962 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a 15 gal hex that I will put my axolotl in, should I use a sponge filter or keep my hob filter, I have a 10 gal & a 30 gal hob already with bacteria in it. Will the sponge filter suck up all those bloodworms that it misses? Thanks,
fish4962


----------



## pyroteck1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Not really, the pores of the spongs aren't large enough, nor is there enough suction to be able to draw them in.
Sponge filters are good on small particulate particles I.E. decomposing fish waste.


----------



## Axolotl-whisperer (Dec 5, 2012)

Sponge filters are good because of the aeration they provide and axolotls love that, I have 4, and if you are feeding just bloodworms your axolotl can become deficient in certain vitamins, a more all round, staple diet is earthworms, I personally only feed blood worms until the axie in question is 4 inches long, then I move on to earthworms and the occasional feeder fish (I breed them so that there are no deseases) and I'm glad to hear you are keeping your axie in a 15 gal, that's the perfect size. Hope your axie loves it.


----------

